# Shark pole length.



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm thinking I may go ahead a get two shark poles for next year. Yep I've got the bug. My plan is a 6/0 spooled with 300 yards of 100# braid and then top it off with as much 50# mono as I can get on top of it, I'm guessing another 400 yards or more will fit. I'm thinking a 7' extra heavy beafstick for that reel considering I'll never cast it and the 7' pole and 5' spike should keep my line out of the surf. Does that make sense? 

My second pole will be a spinning rod, I'm hoping to have the cash for an 8000 battle, 10500 spinfisher or something similar. My concern is having a pole that I can cast well but will still be manageable fighting a shark. From what I understand, the shorter and stiffer the pole, the more advantage the angler has on the shark, but the longer the pole, the further it can be cast. Should I go with a 6-8' pole for the spinning reel or get something a little-lot longer? If I go with anything more than 8' it will have to be 2 piece to transport. 

I do yak my bait out, but I also want the option of casting in case I lose a fish somehow after dark. Let's just get the fact that I'm a big panzy that's afraid to paddle a kayak out into the ocean in the dark out of the way. It's true, I fully admit it. How far do I need to be able to cast out a bait? How big does my bait need to be to catch sharks and not hardheads closer in? I've seen guys on youtube throwing out baits that look tiny compared to mine. I used basically the whole front half of croaker, hartails, big handsize pinfish, hole and half ladyfish, and a big trout carcas.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have both rods you would need, if you have $300 (these arent walmart rods or ugly crap rods) these are top of the line set ups, if your interested gimme a call 8503565880


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

The 7' beef stick i fine. I have my 6/0 on one. As for the spinning rod try to find one that is stiff but has a light action tip to help cast your bait further and you will do fine. Try to stay 10' and under though.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> The 7' beef stick i fine. I have my 6/0 on one. As for the spinning rod try to find one that is stiff but has a light action tip to help cast your bait further and you will do fine. Try to stay 10' and under though.


What would you recommend. Remember I do only do this for a week or two a year and don't want a bunch of money sitting in the corner for the other 51. My other surf stuff I use bass fishing up here. Not a catfisher so the shark stuff is no use to me at home.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

It's hard to beat a Penn Mariner or Slammer Rod for the $$$ for the 6/0. can't comment on the spinning rod. Pinnacle Marine make a great rod also for the $$$ you can find them on EBAY. I have 3 of their rods, one 50-80#, one 130# and an 80-100#


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

9' ugly stick rated 40#-80#.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Is the 9 ft Ugly a two piece ? If so that sounds great Sometimes those of us that travel long distances have a hard time transporting fishing rods  I would love to have a 8-9 ft 80# fishing rod for my Avet or 12/0 but I can't find any that break down short enough to transport so most of mine are around 6 ft which is fine.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes it is a 2 piece. Cost $55.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

tigershark said:


> It's hard to beat a Penn Mariner or Slammer Rod for the $$$ for the 6/0. can't comment on the spinning rod. Pinnacle Marine make a great rod also for the $$$ you can find them on EBAY. I have 3 of their rods, one 50-80#, one 130# and an 80-100#


I've been looking for a Mariner or Slammer for about 4 years now! I can never find one that doesn't have a reel already on it...
Broke down last weekend and bought a Beefstick... We'll see...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

tigershark said:


> Is the 9 ft Ugly a two piece ? If so that sounds great Sometimes those of us that travel long distances have a hard time transporting fishing rods  I would love to have a 8-9 ft 80# fishing rod for my Avet or 12/0 but I can't find any that break down short enough to transport so most of mine are around 6 ft which is fine.


I have a Honda pilot and zip tie a 8.5' rod to the overhead "Oh sh--"handles. All my other rods are 2 piece and travel inside my yak.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

The super Walmart in gulf shores generally carries penn stand up rods 6ft around 50-60 $. I didn't go in that one this year when I was down but in years past they always had them


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Another option for the spinner is a Berkely "Big Game". Walmart carries them for about $20. I have two for my larger surf rods. They are 3pc 8ft. Anything longer than about 9ft and I get too much line velocity and it cuts my fingers all up. Ive used a lot of surf rods from 7-13ft and from $20 to $200. I keep coming back to the cheapo Big Game... I guess there is something to be said for old school fiberglass rods. ;-)


----------

